# ATTN: EURO GiRLS! ;;



## eurowhore54 (Nov 29, 2011)

Names Kayla; looking for more girls with euro cars to talk to, i mean dont get me wrong, the guys are great but its not the same as having a girl to talk to about the love of euro cars.

send me a message here or add me on fb :] http://www.facebook.com/kayXbella54


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Use the search feature.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5025250-Girls-with-Dubs


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

also your link doesn't work


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't get over why there are so many girls/women in the community that call themselves VW/euro whores/bitches.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

keep them coming lol. but have them search :facepalm:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

not bad:










so,,,..... where's the pics of you on the car like you mention on modelwannabe.com?


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

DUTCHMANia said:


> not bad:
> 
> 
> so,,,..... where's the pics of you on the car like you mention on modelwannabe.com?


Release the hounds...


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> I can't get over why there are so many girls/women in the community that call themselves VW/euro whores/bitches.


:facepalm:


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2010)

opcorn:

im in


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> I can't get over why there are so many girls/women in the community that call themselves VW/euro whores/bitches.


:facepalm: Seriously. Its hard enough being a female who is in the car scene...let's just make it even better. Ugh.

Also not sure why we have to band together. I enjoy just being a part of the crew, no matter if there are girls or guys in it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

In my opinion...

The girls who get the most respect from me are the girls who I don't even realize are girls.

For example, "Nice car man." and the person replies back saying, "Thanks, but I'm a girl." 

Nothing more irritating then seeing threads titled, "I'm a girl! Help me!" :facepalm:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Even with "chick" in my name, I'll still get "Thanks for the help, man!" I'm glad I can help, but us women can also know a thing or two about cars too


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Rockerchick said:


> Even with "chick" in my name, I'll still get "Thanks for the help, man!" I'm glad I can help, but us women can also know a thing or two about cars too


Like how to go from the passenger seat to the kitchen? :laugh:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Hey, I was elbow deep in diesel grime rebuilding the 1.6TD engine in our '84 Jetta. And I drive a manual - my NB was a 5-speed and my GTI is a 6-speed  

I can also cook up a pretty good dinner at the end of the day too. 

That said, this is one of my favorite pics: 









Yes, I can laugh at the stereotype too. It takes a lot to offend me :thumbup:


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Rockerchick said:


> Hey, I was elbow deep in diesel grime rebuilding the 1.6TD engine in our '84 Jetta. And I drive a manual - my NB was a 5-speed and my GTI is a 6-speed
> 
> I can also cook up a pretty good dinner at the end of the day too.
> 
> ...


Well, potato.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

eurowhore54 said:


> Names Kayla; looking for more girls with euro cars to talk to, i mean dont get me wrong, the guys are great but its not the same as having a girl to talk to about the love of euro cars.
> 
> send me a message here or add me on fb :] http://www.facebook.com/kayXbella54


"euro"WHORE :facepalm:

Just what we need here, more trashy sounding girls.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

Classy.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Señor Peligro said:


> Classy.


We can exude it.


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Euro whore,huh? I'm ok with that ..LOL jk

:beer::beer:


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

Pm me some tits kayla :thumbup::thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Dmoneythegreat said:


> Pm me some tits kayla :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> opcorn:


Then post them for everyone.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

10..9...8...7...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

DUTCHMANia said:


> not bad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That the OP?


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

PSU said:


> That the OP?


Looks like it.

Facebook says she's interested in both men and women. :thumbup:

Not sure vortex is the best place to search for carpet to munch on.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

mfbmike said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> Facebook says she's interested in both men and women. :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure vortex is the best place to search for carpet to munch on.


Why won't it let me view her Facebook? 

Link me. opcorn:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

PSU said:


> Why won't it let me view her Facebook?
> 
> Link me. opcorn:


Hm, can't see it anymore. lol.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

mfbmike said:


> Hm, can't see it anymore. lol.


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think she likes us.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.facebook.com/kayXbella54

http://www.modelmayhem.com/2349816


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> I don't think she likes us.


:laugh:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> URLs


meh.
straight creepin.


----------



## RETAH IH (Jul 21, 2011)

Im a creeper :laugh:


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

doesn't even make sense to call them Euro girls/whores/b!tches and alike...majority of the females on here are American girls...so technically they should be called "American girls/chicks/whores/bitches (which ever applies) driving European cars; specifically VW"


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

> id really like to at some point get into suicide girls


rofl, get the **** outta here


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

mfbmike said:


> rofl, get the **** outta here


And any photographer that's smart enough to read won't shoot for her.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## RETAH IH (Jul 21, 2011)

shes gone


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

RETAH IH said:


> shes gone


 noooo

I...needed...ass shots!

jk


----------



## RETAH IH (Jul 21, 2011)

in for booty pics


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

opcorn:


----------

